# Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com [Update]



## TempestX1 (1. Juli 2014)

No-IP ist ein Diensteanbieter, der dazu genutzt wird, Server mit einer wechselnden IP so zu verknüpfen, dass diese immer unter der gleichen Domain erreichbar sind, mit der diese registriert wurden. No-IP wird häufig von Nutzern verwendet, die z.B. von Unterwegs auf ihren Rechner oder Server zu Hause, via Internet zugreifen möchten. Da sich aber durch dynamische IP Adressen spätestens bei einem 24 Stunden DSL reconnect die IP ändert, kann dies zu Problemen führen, einen jederzeit erreichbaren Betrieb zu gewährleisten, da der Server nun unter einer anderen IP erreichbar ist, die ersteinmal wieder weitergegeben werden müsste.

 Am 26. Juni hat Microsoft beim District Court for Nevada eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen 22 Domains, die von No-IP verwaltet werden, erstritten um die Weiterleitung auf den betroffenen eigentlichen Server zu blockieren, da laut Microsoft über diese Domains Malware verbreitet wurde.

 Statt allerdings nur die 22 Domains zu blockieren, sind nun alle Domains die von No-IP verwaltet werden nicht erreichbar. Die Folge war, das keiner der Millionen No-IP Nutzer mehr auf seine Daten zugreifen konnte.

 No-IP kritisiert zudem, das sich Microsoft nicht in Verbindung mit dem Diensteanbieter gesetzt hatte, sondern ohne Rückmeldung die einstweilige Verfügung einreichte und die Domainweiterleitung sperren lies und lassen konnte. Micrsoft hingegen kritisiert, das diese zwar No-IP informiert haben, aber keine Reaktion von No-IP erhalten haben.


 Quelle:
Dynamische Domainnamen: Microsoft legt No-IP.com mit Gerichtsbeschluss still - Golem.de
Malware: Microsoft erzwingt Umleitung von Domains des DynDNS-Diensts NoIP | heise online

Update:
Die No-IP.com Adressen sind nun wieder erreichbar. Laut Microsoft soll ein technischer Fehler zu diesem Problem geführt haben.


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Es ist schon seit Jahren bekannt, dass über No-IP & andere DNS-Provider die ganzen Trojaner laufen.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Mhh... konnte, heißt also das es jetzt wieder funktioniert?

Denn bei mir geht alles und ich hab 2 Domains von no-ip.
Beide funktionieren.


----------



## shadie (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Hmm ich hatte bis vor 1 Woche auch noch einen Minecraftserver mit NO-IP.
Downtimes gabs da keine 

Wüsste auch nicht, wie MS das bewerkstelligen will.
Die Zuteilung geschieht ja entweder über den Router oder aber mit dem No-IP Programm.

Gings da vielleicht um Mails welche komplett geblockt wurden?
Das wäre eine sinnvolle Sache welche von fast jedem guten Mailanbieter gemacht wird .


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Bei mir geht zum Glück auch noch alles


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



shadie schrieb:


> Wüsste auch nicht, wie MS das bewerkstelligen will.
> Die Zuteilung geschieht ja entweder über den Router oder aber mit dem No-IP Programm.



Die Auflösung der Domain geschieht ja über deren DNS auf Deine IP. Sollten die DNS nicht mehr auf Deine IP auflösen kannst Du im Router einstellen was Du möchtest, es wird nicht funktionieren. 

@TE:

Der Satz _"Statt allerdings nur die 23 Domains zu blockieren, wurden alle Domains die von No-IP verwaltet werden blockiert. Die Folge war, das keiner der Millionen No-IP Nutzer mehr auf seine Daten zugreifen konnte."_ ist IMHO falsch. MS versucht ja, den Dienst weiterhin zu betreiben und nur die "schädlichen" Domains zu filtern. Auch wenn das scheinbar nicht immer klappt, sind sicherlich nicht sämtliche Kunden offline.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> MS versucht ja, den Dienst weiterhin zu betreiben und nur die "schädlichen" Domains zu filtern.


Warum soll Microsoft No-IP betreiben? No-IP Gehört Microsoft doch garnicht. Werden jetzt auch Webhostinganbietern (z. B. Strato, Allinkl, etc. ) ein Großteil der Domains weggenommen wenn auf 30 der dort gehosteten Webseiten Malware entdeckt wird?

Das ist genauso toll wie man gerade in den USA versucht alle Irakische Iran Domains  (.ir) zu beschlagen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Warum soll Microsoft No-IP betreiben? No-IP Gehört Microsoft doch garnicht.


 
Es gibt ein Urteil welches MS die Hoheit über die DNS zuspricht und gleichzeitig die dafür erforderlichen Voraussetzungen nennt. Soll ich es Dir verlinken? Na gut: http://www.noticeoflawsuit.com/docs/14cr987-Microsoft.pdf

Davon ab, hättest Du auch einfach bei No-Ip nachsehen können:



> They claim that their intent is to only filter out the known bad hostnames in each seized domain, while continuing to allow the good hostnames to resolve. However, this is not happening.
> 
> https://www.noip.com/blog/2014/06/30/ips-formal-statement-microsoft-takedown/





Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso toll wie man gerade in den USA versucht alle Irakische Domains  (.ir) zu beschlagen.



Ist das so? Das glaube ich nicht. Die USA können jede Domain zu jeder Zeit offline nehmen. Einfach weil sie die Root-DNS kontrollieren. Die müssen nichts beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist das so? Das glaube ich nicht. Die USA können jede Domain zu jeder Zeit offline nehmen. Einfach weil sie die Root-DNS kontrollieren. Die müssen nichts beschlagnahmen.


Nicht die Regierung, sondern Terroropfer die in der USA geklagt haben:
Israeli, US terror victims could 'own' Iran's Internet | The Times of Israel


----------



## Kubiac (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



shadie schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte bis vor 1 Woche auch noch einen Minecraftserver mit NO-IP.
> Downtimes gabs da keine
> 
> Wüsste auch nicht, wie MS das bewerkstelligen will.
> ...




Natürlich nicht. Das Problem besteht auch erst seit Gestern. 
 Meine no-ip.org Adresse ist auch seit Gestern geblockt.


----------



## norse (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

yeah alles down ... danke microsoft -.- ich hoffe da wird schnell was gemacht ...


----------



## Kubiac (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



norse schrieb:


> yeah alles down ... danke microsoft -.- ich hoffe da wird schnell was gemacht ...


Äh nein. Danke no-ip.org für das nichts tun, als man es noch außergerichtlich Regeln konnte. Sie haben aber lieber auf Durchzug gestellt und die Virenschleudern online gelassen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Äh nein. Danke no-ip.org für das nichts tun, als man es noch außergerichtlich Regeln konnte. Sie haben aber lieber auf Durchzug gestellt und die Virenschleudern online gelassen.


 Ah ja. Und wenn jemand in deiner Straße seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt findest du es natürlich auch gut, wenn man der gesamten Stadt den Strom abdreht.
Warum gibt es keine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Microsoft, schließlich laufen die ganzen Viren auf Windows?


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Habe es auch gerade als Mail bekommen 
MAIL


----------



## Kubiac (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Und wenn jemand in deiner Straße seine Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt findest du es natürlich auch gut, wenn man der gesamten Stadt den Strom abdreht.
> Warum gibt es keine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen Microsoft, schließlich laufen die ganzen Viren auf Windows?



 Du vergleichtst Äpfel mit Birnen. Das Problem wäre gar nicht erst entstanden, wenn No-ip vorher reagiert hätte. Jetzt spielen sie sie ahnungslosen. Microsoft ist nicht immer der böse.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Du vergleichtst Äpfel mit Birnen. Das Problem wäre gar nicht erst entstanden, wenn No-ip vorher reagiert hätte. Jetzt spielen sie sie ahnungslosen. Microsoft ist nicht immer der böse.


 Quatsch mit Soße. Es sollten *23* Domains deaktiviert werden laut Gericht. Microsoft deaktivert alle statt die 23. Wer hat hier wohl Mist gebaut? Sicherlich nicht No-IP und auch nicht die Richter.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Man will 23 Domains haben, ja dann, nehmen wir den GANZEN Laden.


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Meine Cloud ist wie gesagt erreichbar und hat auch die Endung .no-ip.org

Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, aber warum ist das so?

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Kubiac (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße. Es sollten *23* Domains deaktiviert werden laut Gericht. Microsoft deaktivert alle statt die 23. Wer hat hier wohl Mist gebaut? Sicherlich nicht No-IP und auch nicht die Richter.


 
  Ja ne iss klar. No-ip ist völlig unschuldig. Microsoft ist immer schuld. Was da schief gelaufen ist weiss niemand mit Gewissheit, aber mal einfach die Schuld in die Schuhe von MS schieben. Dass No-ip das alles hätte verhindern können, interessiert hier niemand. Aber wem erzähl ich das? Wie kleine Kinder einige hier.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Ja ne iss klar. No-ip ist völlig unschuldig. Microsoft ist immer schuld. Was da schief gelaufen ist weiss niemand mit Gewissheit, aber mal einfach die Schuld in die Schuhe von MS schieben. Dass No-ip das alles hätte verhindern können, interessiert hier niemand. Aber wem erzähl ich das? Wie kleine Kinder einige hier.


Wen jucken denn die 23 Domains die zu Recht deaktivert werden sollten? Niemand. Wenn MS es nicht gebacken bekommt die 23 Domains zu deaktiveren dann frage ich mich ob die DNS Rechte bei MS überhaupt am richtige Platz liegen. Wem so viel Verantwortung zugesprochen bekommt, von dem erwartet man auch das er es schafft läppische 23 Domains zu deaktiveren und die anderen online zu lassen, womit Microsoft wohl schon überfordert ist.

Ich hoffe du wirst nie in einer IT Firma in der Administration arbeiten. Wenn dein Vorgesetzter bemerkt das 1 Computer von 150 einen Virus hat und dir den Auftrag gibt den EINEN Computer zu formatieren und frisch aufzusetzen und du dann anschließend 149 Formatierst und frisch aufsetzt und somit den Ganzen Betrieb dadurch lahmlegst, weil erstmal wieder die ganzen Backups zurückgespielt werden müssen, dann ist vermutlich auch irgend ein anderer Mitabeiter schuld, dass du die 149 PCs formatiert hast.


----------



## seekerm (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Meine Cloud ist wie gesagt erreichbar und hat auch die Endung .no-ip.org
> 
> Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, aber warum ist das so?
> 
> Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


 Die Relationen von IP zu Domain werden im Betriebssystem und den meißten Applikationen(Webbrowser usw.) gecacht . Sobald sich die IP ändert oder du ein Gerät benutzt, dass die url noch nicht aufgelöst hatte wirst du merken ob es noch funktioniert.
Alternativ "ipconfig /flushdns" in Kommandozeile ausführen.

Meine no-ip.org's sind auch down


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Ah ok, danke für die Antwort


----------



## Kubiac (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wen jucken denn die 23 Domains die zu Recht deaktivert werden sollten? Niemand. Wenn MS es nicht gebacken bekommt die 23 Domains zu deaktiveren dann frage ich mich ob die DNS Rechte bei MS überhaupt am richtige Platz liegen. Wem so viel Verantwortung zugesprochen bekommt, von dem erwartet man auch das er es schafft läppische 23 Domains zu deaktiveren und die anderen online zu lassen, womit Microsoft wohl schon überfordert ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe du wirst nie in einer IT Firma in der Administration arbeiten. Wenn dein Vorgesetzter bemerkt das 1 Computer von 150 einen Virus hat und dir den Auftrag gibt den EINEN Computer zu formatieren und frisch aufzusetzen und du dann anschließend 149 Formatierst und frisch aufsetzt und somit den Ganzen Betrieb dadurch lahmlegst, weil erstmal wieder die ganzen Backups zurückgespielt werden müssen, dann ist vermutlich auch irgend ein anderer Mitabeiter schuld, dass du die 149 PCs formatiert hast.



Du scheinst ein MS hater erster Klasse zu sein und ignorierst offensichtlich das ursprüngliche Problem.
 Warum alle Domains plötzlich weg sind wissen wir nicht. Wer sagt dass MS da was falsch gemacht hat? Das sind alles Spekulationen auf die du dich beziehst. Ich will nicht MS verteidigen. Aber alles auf eine Firma zu schieben ist falsch.
 Ich schreibe es dir nochmal: Das ganze wäre gar nicht soweit gekommen, wenn no-ip vorher reagiert hätte.
 Ich bin Admin in einer großen Firma mit tausenden Usern und kenne mich mit der Materie bestens aus. Wenn du nicht aus der selben Branche mit meinem Wissen bist, brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen zu schreiben.
 Dein Vergleiche sind völlig an den Haaren hergezogen, aber du weißt es eben nicht besser.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein MS hater erster Klasse zu sein und ignorierst offensichtlich das ursprüngliche Problem.


Klar. Schnell mal die Haterkeule schwingen, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat. Kennt man ja.


> Ich schreibe es dir nochmal: Das ganze wäre gar nicht soweit gekommen, wenn no-ip vorher reagiert hätte.


No-Ip hat aber nicht reagiert, entweder weil sie es nicht gesagt bekommen hatten oder keine Lust haben, hier steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Die Wahrheit wissen nur die beiden Firmen.
Fakt ist, ist das Microsoft vom Gericht die Erlaubnis bekommen hat das sie (Microsoft) die DNS Kontolle der Domains übernimmt. Microsoft sperrt die Domains und plötzlich ist alles was unter No-IP.com läuft nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Das interessante ist das MS zum Hilfs-Sheriff wurde. Per Gerichtsbeschluss. Ein privates Unternehmen wird Teil des Justizaparates.


----------



## seekerm (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Research schrieb:


> Das interessante ist das MS zum Hilfs-Sheriff wurde. Per Gerichtsbeschluss. Ein privates Unternehmen wird Teil des Justizaparates.


In U.S. hat MS einen - anders als sonst wo in der Welt - guten Ruf. Wobei hier interessant wäre, was als Beweis für die Vielzahl an Malware anerkannt wurde, denn die Richter sind genau wie hier kaum in IT-Angelegenheiten bewandert.


----------



## Research (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Guten Ruf? LOL, wenn das alles ist um Henker zu werden?


----------



## Dragonix (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es dir nochmal: Das ganze wäre gar nicht soweit gekommen, wenn no-ip vorher reagiert hätte.





			
				http://www.golem.de/news/dynamische-domainnamen-microsoft-legt-no-ip-com-mit-gerichtsbeschluss-still-1407-107568.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir haben eine lange Tradition der pro-aktiven Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Unternehmen, wenn es einen Verdacht auf kriminelle Aktivitäten gibt. Leider hat Microsoft nie mit uns Kontakt aufgenommen oder uns gebeten, die Sub-Domains zu sperren, auch wenn wir in ständiger Verbindung mit Microsoft-Führungskräften stehen."


*Kopfkratz*


----------



## Kubiac (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Dragonix schrieb:


> *Kopfkratz*


Ja das habe ich auch gelesen. Kann das aber nicht glauben, dass no-ip nichts von wusste. Keine Firma verklagt einfach so jemanden. Schließlich kosten Gerichte und Anwälte eine Menge Geld. Vermutlich wollte no-ip die Sache einfach nur aussitzen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Juli 2014)

Vormittags hats bei mir noch funktioniert, aber jetzt ist meine Homepage auch nicht mehr erreichbar 

Gerade als Mail bekommen:


> A message from our CEO
> 
> As you certainly know by now, on Monday control of our most popular domain names were seized. As a result, millions of hostnames have gone dark and millions of our users have been put out of service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Icephoen1x (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*

Gut das es wieder geht. Dachte schon ich müsste umsteigen. Nutze noip um von unterwegs auf meinen raspi zu kommen.


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Juli 2014)

Naja noch geht es nicht, sie arbeiten aber mit hochdruck an einer Lösung


----------



## Sepulzera (2. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die "Lösung" wurde an der falschen Ebene implementiert.
Was hat denn Microsoft mit DNS zu tun?!


----------



## xDave78 (3. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir geht es jetzt zum Glück wieder 

@kubiac hör mal auf mit Deinem Microsoft gehype, das ist ekelig.
Ich finde die MS Produkte auch gut und Bill ist eines meiner großen Vorbilder, aber es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass MS wissentlich oder unwissentlich so eine Aktion versemmelt. Niemand hat behauptet das MS allein Schuld ist, niemand das No-IP allein Schuld ist, die Wahrheit wird irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Aber wenn Du als großer Admin, mit der Herrschaft über tausende Rechner 20 Rechner neu aufsetzen müsstest weil es die schnellste und ökonomischste Lösung ist diese herzurichten weil die User irgendwelches Schindluder damit getrieben haben und dann am kommenden Tag festgestellt wird, dass Dein Script alle Rechner geplättet hat...wem würde man dann wohl zuerst zur Geschäftsleitung holen?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Microsoft blockiert Weiterleitungen des Anbieters No-IP.com*



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Gut das es wieder geht. Dachte schon ich müsste umsteigen. Nutze noip um von unterwegs auf meinen raspi zu kommen.


 
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich nutze meinen Raspi um von unterwegs auf meinen Rechner zu kommen, ohne die Dienste von No-Ip nutzen zu müssen.


----------



## Kubiac (3. Juli 2014)

Meine Adresse scheint auch wieder aufgelöst zu werden.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2014)

Ab heute ist wieder alles bei No-IP.


----------



## Kubiac (4. Juli 2014)

Bis auf die Virenschleuder-Adressen. Die sind weiterhin gesperrt.&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2014)

Ja, dafür muss man ALLES kapern.


----------



## Kubiac (4. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Ja, dafür muss man ALLES kapern.


Mir liegt es fern Partei für irgendeine Firma zu ergreifen. 
 Was ich aber nicht ausstehen kann ist rumlästern, flamen und Verurteilung von Firmen/Menschen ohne die geringste Ahnung der Hintergründe zu haben.
 Was Microsoft und noip wirklich gemacht oder auch nicht gemacht haben, weiß niemand.
 Das Thema dynamic DNS ist zu komplex als dass die meisten hier überhaupt mitreden können.
 Es gibt da diesen Spruch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die fr**** halten.

 Die User in diesem Forum fallen immer mehr mit kindischem Verhalten auf. 
 Vielleicht sind sie das auch.


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2014)

Na, dann halt dich selber drann.
Das Gericht hätte einfach die Sperrung der betroffenen Adressen untersuchen und dann selber sperren können.


----------



## Kubiac (4. Juli 2014)

Na klar, das Gericht hätte selbst die Adessen sperren sollen. 
 Wenn das Leben nur so einfach wäre wie du  es dir vorstellst.
 Um weiter diskutieren zu können fehlen uns allen die Details der Klage und vor allem des richterlichen Entschlusses.


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2014)

Wer sonst, private Firmen?
Vielleicht sollten wir die Polizei und Gefängnisse auch privatisieren!
Ach Mensch das machen die USA auch schon.
Mississippi county accused of running ‘school-to-prison pipeline’
Goldman Sachs to invest $9.6m in New York inmate rehabilitation | Society | theguardian.com
http://www.aclu.org/blog/prisoners-rights/cca-trying-take-over-world


----------

